# The biggest lathe I have ever seen!



## konnon6 (Jan 25, 2012)

I was down in Mexico getting some leatherwork done, when I herd this load thumping noise!
This guy had a huge 40 foot give or take an inch tree trunk he was turning using an old tractor
cut in half The counter weight was a ten foot by four concrete block!
I stopped by the next day and it looked beautiful! and he ownly used chainsaws!
Anybody know of one bigger?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Gonna need one big ass dust collector!


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Someone really likes their Lucky Charms.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, they say if there's no pictures, it didn't happen.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe it's a cereal bowl for the Jolly Green Giant!


----------



## konnon6 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like it! But its still not as long as the one I saw.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

It is a swimming pool for his kids.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

At last. One bigger than mine.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

http://wwideas.com/2014/11/the-biggest-wooden-bowl/ 
Here's the information on the bowl picture shown above.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This could come in handy. I try to limit myself to two bowls of ice cream per week.


----------



## marshallLaw (Mar 17, 2016)

PopCorn for binge watching your favorite shows!


----------



## SawyerRob (Feb 8, 2016)

That's a big bowl, it looks bigger than this one,










SR


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Wasn't there a video on that BIG lathe!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is amazing.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

